# win98 SE missing msodisup.vxd file



## jksald (Jul 18, 2005)

can anyone help! my computer has gone funny, switch on computer message comes up missing msodisup.vxd press any key to start up.do that computer goes into safe mode i have tried to download from internet the file and install through A:\ but no luck,also mouse is installed yet message say's it isn't, same as CD drive both are in correctly but cannot use them for anything


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

I did a "find" in my 98SE computer and that file doesn't exist in it.

I checked the Windows 98SE CAB files site and it shows that file as being in the *NET9.CAB* folder of the Windows 98SE CD. It's a very small file - about 23 KB.

Does your computer have one of the following folders:

C:\WIN98

C:\WINDOWS\OPTIONS\CABS

----------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## jksald (Jul 18, 2005)

thanks i downloaded this file and it seems to have corrected that problem, but i also have another file missing called lmousdrv any ideas where i can download this from


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

I think you mean *Lmouse.drv*

It's located in the *BASE5.CAB* folder of the Windows 98SE CD or in one of the folders that I mentioned earlier.

It goes in the C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM folder.


----------

